#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Packed Tower Design and Applications

## Mohamed

*Packed Tower Design and Applications: Random and Structured Packings* 


 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 
*Packed Tower Design and Applications: Random and Structured Packings | PDF | English | 35M*


 This revised edition of Random Packings and Packed Towers: Design and Applications reflects the ongoing development of packed tower technology as demonstrated by the change in the title to Packed Towm Design and Applications: Random and Structured. Mass transfer tower packings and packed tower applications have been evolving since the beginning of the twentieth century. Packed towers are now used by all of the major industries involved in mass transfer operations. These industries include petroleum refining, petrochemical, chemical, pharmaceutical, food processing, and environmental, to mention a few. Tower packings were initially used in small diameter towers in such applications as absorbing, stripping, distillation, and extraction. Packings are now being used in a 39.5-ft diameter flue gas desulfurization absorber, a 29.5-ft diameter vacuum distillation tower separating ethylbenzene/styrene, and a 46-ft diameter crude oil vacuum tower. The use of packing has gone beyond vacuum and atmospheric services into high pressure distillation applications such as demethanizers and depropanizers. Ralph Strigle has made major contributions to expanding packed tower technology into these areas.
In my years of association with Ralph, his insight and creativity have been a source of inspiration that more development is still possible.
Ralph's ability to combine his talent and experience with information from many sources and to present this information in a coherent manner is what makes this book unique and useful. The information presented provides good practical design methods based upon years of experience and will continue to be a useful guide to the practicing engineer and a sound introduction for students to the subject of packed tower mass transfer design.


Frank Rukovena, JK
Director, Mass Transfer Technology
Norton Chemical Process Products Corporation

*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*See More: Packed Tower Design and Applications

----------


## sim

Thank You

----------


## gad480

File is not found

----------


## misa

Thank You

----------


## Marco Giulietti

Thank you

----------


## ketan_er13

dear

can u please upload this file again. i am not able to download it, bcouse it is deleted.

thanks
ketan

----------


## Marco Giulietti

Thank you

----------


## ameer

> dear
> 
> can u please upload this file again. i am not able to download it, bcouse it is deleted.
> 
> thanks
> ketan



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marco Giulietti

file was deleted

----------


## NVIL

Thank You

----------


## Budiana

thank you very much sir,...

----------


## dhani jgj

thank you very much

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks a lot

See More: Packed Tower Design and Applications

----------


## Sai

Try this link for the book : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

above link is working fine

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you very much

----------


## kpartheeban

Thanks for the book Ameer

----------


## os12

Thank You

----------


## masarett

where is the book ?

----------


## kick

very good

----------


## Murali Krishnan

Packed tower design -file not found -Could you help please?

----------


## manifresh006

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## motaz22

thnx,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## os12

Tanks a lot!

----------

